# Michelin DH 24 and DH 16 backwards?



## mtnbikevic (Jan 1, 2005)

I just got a set of Michelins for my VPFree. I am going to use a DH24 in the rear and a DH16 in the front. Looking at the tread, the ramps on the knobs look like they are facing the wrong way when mounted with the arrows facing in the direction the tires rotate. I was just wondering if any of you mount your Michelins with the arrow facing backwards? Sorry if this has been discussed before, but my search came up empty. Thanks in advace.


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

I do that with the 16 as well (if thats the one that looks similar to a Maxxis high roller). Kinda weird that Michelin does that tho with the arrow facing backwards


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Michelin faces the direction arrow the way of most traction because thats what you want on auto tires and other tires. Reverse it to get less rolling resistance.


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> Michelin faces the direction arrow the way of most traction because thats what you want on auto tires and other tires. Reverse it to get less rolling resistance.


thats is 100% true now that i think of it


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I stopped by the michelin support truck at crankworx 2 years ago, even their techs reccomended running their tires backwards.

Incredible support by the way- I had a comp 24 that wasn't seating properly. They replaced/ warrantied it on the spot, did the install for me, even offerred to do some custom siping/knob removal to make it a better mud tire. 

michelin rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

im sure they put the arrow facing that way for a reason...

but you'd prob. get better traction with it backwards as said above


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Mar 2, 2007)

FM said:


> I stopped by the michelin support truck at crankworx 2 years ago, even their techs reccomended running their tires backwards.
> 
> Incredible support by the way- I had a comp 24 that wasn't seating properly. They replaced/ warrantied it on the spot, did the install for me, even offerred to do some custom siping/knob removal to make it a better mud tire.
> 
> michelin rocks :thumbsup:


I am the tech that runs that truck program and travels with the truck. If you see us and have a problem, I will do whatever I can to make things run properly.

For the direction arrow, boy this is a question I answer all the time. Depending on what the conditions are, the tires works better either with the arrow or against it. With that being said, it is hard to guess which way to always put it on the bike. I can say this. We generally run the tires opposite the direction arrow. This is for 2 reasons. 1) It does help the rolling resistance and will be slightly faster. 2) The ramps get into the right position to aid in braking. The less "wordy" answer is that is brakes better and stronger facing the tire opposite the direction arrow.

Hope this clears things up a little and if not, feel free to ask more questions......


----------



## mtnbikevic (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, looks like I'm mounting my tires with the arrows facing backwards.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Michelin Man said:


> I am the tech that runs that truck program and travels with the truck. If you see us and have a problem, I will do whatever I can to make things run properly.
> 
> For the direction arrow, boy this is a question I answer all the time. Depending on what the conditions are, the tires works better either with the arrow or against it. With that being said, it is hard to guess which way to always put it on the bike. I can say this. We generally run the tires opposite the direction arrow. This is for 2 reasons. 1) It does help the rolling resistance and will be slightly faster. 2) The ramps get into the right position to aid in braking. The less "wordy" answer is that is brakes better and stronger facing the tire opposite the direction arrow.
> 
> Hope this clears things up a little and if not, feel free to ask more questions......


*BIG QUESTION*

Why don't you make the 32AT in a 2.5 size along with the 2.8 that is my favorite tire

also I was told the the 24 is better for turning by running it the right way in front and the rear it should be opposite for better rolling and stopping...what are your thoughts??

Tons of riders want the 32AT in a 2.5 or 2.6 size...how do we get that across to the company


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *BIG QUESTION*
> 
> Why don't you make the 32AT in a 2.5 size along with the 2.8 that is my favorite tire
> 
> ...


The only way that you (I) would want to run them in the direction of the arrow is on the rear on a bike that is used for pedaling..ie NOT a DH bike.

For what you want on a DH bike..run the arrow backwards.

SMT, if you want side/cornering traction on the DH 24, remove the intermediate side knobs. This leaves the low, straight-line rolling resistance and knob life that makes the 24 so good, but adds a bunch of cornering/edge grip in non blue groove and a bit of added mud shedding (not that I would ride a 24 in the mud, but it makes it better in more conditions).

I agree with you about the 2.5 32, but I dont think that is ever going to come back. The cut 24 is very good in the same type of conditions (dryish,rocky, dusty).

BTW the mich tires will 'expand' a bit over time if you leave them at high pressure for a bit....

Up here, I always cut my 24s


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Michelin Man said:


> I am the tech that runs that truck program and travels with the truck. If you see us and have a problem, I will do whatever I can to make things run properly.
> 
> For the direction arrow, boy this is a question I answer all the time. Depending on what the conditions are, the tires works better either with the arrow or against it. With that being said, it is hard to guess which way to always put it on the bike. I can say this. We generally run the tires opposite the direction arrow. This is for 2 reasons. 1) It does help the rolling resistance and will be slightly faster. 2) The ramps get into the right position to aid in braking. The less "wordy" answer is that is brakes better and stronger facing the tire opposite the direction arrow.
> 
> Hope this clears things up a little and if not, feel free to ask more questions......


I got a question for ya heheh. I bought a set of dh 24's about a few weeks ago, and I set em up tubeless. After taking about 3 to 4 riding days on em, the back one pierced through the top and the hole is too big to be sealed by tire sealant. So I was curious, is there any type of warranty or something on a case like that?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

davep said:


> The only way that you (I) would want to run them in the direction of the arrow is on the rear on a bike that is used for pedaling..ie NOT a DH bike.
> 
> For what you want on a DH bike..run the arrow backwards.
> 
> ...


nah I cut them in the front....but the knobs are designed to corner the right direction (so I put them on the front rightway) rear backwards


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> I got a question for ya heheh. I bought a set of dh 24's about a few weeks ago, and I set em up tubeless. After taking about 3 to 4 riding days on em, the back one pierced through the top and the hole is too big to be sealed by tire sealant. So I was curious, is there any type of warranty or something on a case like that?


empty air.....super glue hole with hole at top(sealant at bottom)....let dry 30 seconds...re-inflate...spin tire....u r all good

do not super glue with air in tire....glue will splatter on face...trust me...I learned from error


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

acdcfan1283 said:


> I got a question for ya heheh. I bought a set of dh 24's about a few weeks ago, and I set em up tubeless. After taking about 3 to 4 riding days on em, the back one pierced through the top and the hole is too big to be sealed by tire sealant. So I was curious, is there any type of warranty or something on a case like that?


Probably not a warranty but I have had great luck fixing cuts like that. Superglue has not worked well for me since it's brittle when dry. What I have done serval times is use a standard tube patch & glue on the inside of the tire, just make sure to sand the inside of the tire really well. Use plenty of glue on both the tire and patch, and let both dry for a good while before putting the patch on the tire. Put some glue or shoegoo on the outside too. Use a little stans or latex and you're good.

If it's a really big cut, you can make a larger patch by cutting a 1x2" chunk out of another tires sidewall- road or XC tires are perfect for this.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah I cut them in the front....but the knobs are designed to corner the right direction (so I put them on the front rightway) rear backwards


Do what you want, but no one runs them forward for DH type riding...for a reason. You are sacrificing braking traction where it matter the most (in the front) ...and they will roll faster in the 'reverse' direction. I have never felt a difference in side traction in tire direction...just in cut vs not cut.

If you were concerned about traction, you would run them reverse of what you do. 'With arrow' in the back would give acceleration traction, reverse of arrow in front would give the most braking traction...both on the tires that can take advantage of said traction.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks SMT and FM, ill give that a try :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*How about Michelin DH Mud 3*



Michelin Man said:


> I am the tech that runs that truck program and travels with the truck. If you see us and have a problem, I will do whatever I can to make things run properly.
> 
> For the direction arrow, boy this is a question I answer all the time. Depending on what the conditions are, the tires works better either with the arrow or against it. With that being said, it is hard to guess which way to always put it on the bike. I can say this. We generally run the tires opposite the direction arrow. This is for 2 reasons. 1) It does help the rolling resistance and will be slightly faster. 2) The ramps get into the right position to aid in braking. The less "wordy" answer is that is brakes better and stronger facing the tire opposite the direction arrow.
> 
> Hope this clears things up a little and if not, feel free to ask more questions......


Hi
Does whatever you said about fitting DH16/24 apply to DH Mud 3 tyre?
thanks


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

tatankainlondon said:


> Hi
> Does whatever you said about fitting DH16/24 apply to DH Mud 3 tyre?
> thanks


If your running mud 3's I doubt rolling resistance is a factor..


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Mar 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *BIG QUESTION*
> 
> Why don't you make the 32AT in a 2.5 size along with the 2.8 that is my favorite tire
> 
> ...


We have been asking the folks at Michelin France that same question for quite some time. Unfortunately, if they don't see it as a viable product, they will not make it. The best thing I can say is just keep asking for it and hopefully, someday, we will get it. I can say that every sales meetings we attend, that is one of the discussions that we have.

For the DH16 and DH 24, I have always run them backwards both front and rear. Like I said before and other posters said, that lines up the ramps for better braking. I would think putting it backwards in the front would be more beneficiary because of this "extra braking power".


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Mar 2, 2007)

acdcfan1283 said:


> I got a question for ya heheh. I bought a set of dh 24's about a few weeks ago, and I set em up tubeless. After taking about 3 to 4 riding days on em, the back one pierced through the top and the hole is too big to be sealed by tire sealant. So I was curious, is there any type of warranty or something on a case like that?


We have never super glued tires on the circuit, but the one thing we have done is use a regular vulcanizing glue patch on the tire and run a tube or if the hole is small enough, just run a tube without the patch.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Mar 2, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> Hi
> Does whatever you said about fitting DH16/24 apply to DH Mud 3 tyre?
> thanks


I just looked at one of the Mud3s in my office and there was no direction arrow on them. If you do look at the tires though, you will see the center knobs have a small cut out on them. I always mount them up with the knobs in the back. I have just talked to others in the office and they didn't think it made much of a difference being the cutouts are so small. Like other posters said, rolling resistance isn't much of an issue, but I tend to think the cutouts will help with braking.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Michelin Man said:


> We have never super glued tires on the circuit, but the one thing we have done is use a regular vulcanizing glue patch on the tire and run a tube or if the hole is small enough, just run a tube without the patch.


heheh, but I bought em to be run tubeless...so running a tube doesnt exactly solve my problem


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Mar 2, 2007)

acdcfan1283 said:


> heheh, but I bought em to be run tubeless...so running a tube doesnt exactly solve my problem


True, but if you pay 50 bucks for a tire once and Stans and a patch doesn't work to make it completely tubeless, running a tube will let you get some more life out of the tire.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Michelin Man said:


> We have never super glued tires on the circuit, but the one thing we have done is use a regular vulcanizing glue patch on the tire and run a tube or if the hole is small enough, just run a tube without the patch.


I glue them all the time without problems.....

man send another memo...I would be all over 2.5 or 2.6 32 A.T.'s


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Mar 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man send another memo...I would be all over 2.5 or 2.6 32 A.T.'s


One of the purposes of me checking out forums is to get feedback such as this. Now that I have suggestions like that, it will be easier for me to show France that this is what the US market wants and would use.

Thanks for the feedback and keep it coming for things like this...:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Michelin Man said:


> One of the purposes of me checking out forums is to get feedback such as this. Now that I have suggestions like that, it will be easier for me to show France that this is what the US market wants and would use.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and keep it coming for things like this...:thumbsup:


many people I talk to feel the same.....we all love the tire but it is just too big....if you could get the weight down to 1000 grams then you would perhaps have the #1 selling tire


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> many people I talk to feel the same.....we all love the tire but it is just too big....if you could get the weight down to 1000 grams then you would perhaps have the #1 selling tire


Imagine the weight if the 2.8 was as big as the 2.7 Nevy.....both good tires. If you produce a 2.5 version of this tire, make it an actual 2.5 tire. The Michy 2.8 looks like a 2.6 in relation to other 2.7's


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> Imagine the weight if the 2.8 was as big as the 2.7 Nevy.....both good tires. If you produce a 2.5 version of this tire, make it an actual 2.5 tire. The Michy 2.8 looks like a 2.6 in relation to other 2.7's


true....the 2.8 use to be so huge and then 2 years ago they started making them smaller


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> true....the 2.8 use to be so huge and then 2 years ago they started making them smaller


This not true!! They have not changed any of the tires at all.

You can however stretch most tires (mich certaily do this). A new 2.8 will be noticably smaller than one that has been ridden for a while. Since this tire never wears out, some get quite stretched over thier usefull lifetime.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

davep said:


> This not true!! They have not changed any of the tires at all.
> 
> You can however stretch most tires (mich certaily do this). A new 2.8 will be noticably smaller than one that has been ridden for a while. Since this tire never wears out, some get quite stretched over thier usefull lifetime.


id agree with this statement actually. I bought my first DH bike (used) and the guy had a 2.8 dh32 on the front that he had ridden for 2 seasons, and it still had tread. But it was definitely stretched, because when i rode a new set of 32's on my apocalypse they looked thinner. But couldnt it also look wider based on width of the rim? I mean, i know part of it had to be the fact that the used dh32 was running on a modo rim, whereas the new ones were on a set of outlaws...i dunno


----------



## gte213u (May 10, 2006)

*Cutting knobs on DH24*

Hi everyone,

Can someone be more specific on which knobs are supposed to be cut off the DH24? Heres a bad attempt at an ASCII DH24

I I - I I
I = = I
I I - I I 
I = = I
I I - I I

So should I be cutting I I, - (obviously not since this is the center knob), I, or = ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

gte213u said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone be more specific on which knobs are supposed to be cut off the DH24? Heres a bad attempt at an ASCII DH24
> 
> ...


I cut off the inside l on mine like:

I - I
I = = I
I - I 
I = = I
I - I

I still can't imagine them comparing to the DH32 on loose stuff though.

Ak, sorry, text doesn't show the spaces...


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*another vote for the 2.5 32*

I ended up buying an intense 909 because I could get it in 2.5. Like Michelin rubber better but 2.8 was too much tire. If you build them, we will buy them.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

aenema said:


> I ended up buying an intense 909 because I could get it in 2.5. Like Michelin rubber better but 2.8 was too much tire. If you build them, we will buy them.


What is the actual width of the 2.5 909?


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*just measured*



fsrxc said:


> What is the actual width of the 2.5 909?


casing measures about a mm or two short of 2.5. You count side lugs and it is more like 2.7 so it looks healthy sized for sure when on the bike.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Check this out on Michelin's site

http://two-wheels.michelin.com/2w/front/affich.jsp?codeRubrique=8092004154751&codePage=8092004154751_03022006113300&lang=EN


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

davep said:


> This not true!! They have not changed any of the tires at all.
> 
> You can however stretch most tires (mich certaily do this). A new 2.8 will be noticably smaller than one that has been ridden for a while. Since this tire never wears out, some get quite stretched over thier usefull lifetime.


actually it was more like 4 or 5 years ago...they are definatly are smaller


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually it was more like 4 or 5 years ago...they are definatly are smaller


You are flat out wrong. I have been running Mich DH tires for at least that long myself..they have changed nothing but the hot patch. You can contact Mich USA if you want to confirm....but this has been confirmed (on another MTB board) by several people connected to Mich (employees, sponsored riders). Nothing has changed in those tires.


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

Put me down for wanting the 32AT in a 2.5.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a DH32 on order and have one on a current bike. This tire is great. I would love to see one in 2.5 or 2.6 range. Has anyone tried the Schwalbe Muddy Mary, it comes in a 2.5


----------

